# Maine multiday



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

For the first time, DH and I headed north for the Maine multiday endurance ride, which runs out of the Fyreburg Fairgrounds in western Maine. We had never been but had heard wonderful stories and the ride did not disappoint!

We headed up Sunday and drove in rain the entire time. Arrived in the afternoon and the rain tapered to a drizzle just long enough to unload the horses and get the awning out, then the skies opened again. Luckily, the fairgrounds has stalls available, so we were able to get the boys inside and out of the weather (which was a chilly 65F). The rain ended overnight and we were able to get camp set up properly in the morning.











Monday was a rest day, so we got settled into camp and things prepared. The weather was lovely and even the bugs (which we heard could carry you away some years) weren't too bad. George decided he wanted to try being a unicorn after a vigorous roll (because I had the audacity to braid him).











The next morning was clear and cool and promised to be a great day for riding. We would be doing the 50. George had his own opinion about it all though:











The recent rain had left the Saco river very high, so we couldn't cross it. But we did get to spend a lot of time riding beside it. Here we are meandering through one of the local campgrounds (which was empty at the time):




















With the recent rains, there was no lack of water on trail:











Lots of really nice views too:










We passed a farm that raised Shires:











Spent some time appreciating the crops too. We rode around huge fields of corn, soybeans, potatoes, and green beans:











We got to do some spook testing too!




















But overall the trail was very fun and the 50 miles rode nicely. At the end of the day, we finished tied for 5th.



The second day, a 55 miler, we didn't get so lucky with the weather. It started raining about 15 minutes after we started and didn't stop the entire day. Temps were in the low 60s, but even with supposedly waterproof clothing on, I was soaked to the skin. Our mantra all day was "well, at least we aren't hot." But the boys kept on keeping on and we got it all done. We again tied for 5th.


The third day, another 50 miler, the sun was back out. We were somewhat concerned with how the footing would be, but the sandy soil allowed for things to dry out well. By the last loop, you almost wouldn't have known it had rained the day before. The boys felt wonderful and we let them out a bit.
































We finished in fine form, tied for 6th. We couldn't have been more pleased with how everyone did. 

Our first pioneer - 155 miles in 3 days!






That night the ride had a fantastic lobster dinner. Great way to celebrate! We headed for home Saturday to try to beat the holiday traffic.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Your Arabians are gorgeous, the scenery is beautiful, and 65 degrees....well I'd kill for those temps! 155 miles in 3 days!!!! You all, horses and humans must be super fit! Sounds like you had an enjoyable 3 days in the country.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

What a GREAT account, complete with wonderful photos. A great team, both human wise and horse wise! Thank you for sharing. Happy people and happy horses


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay pictures! The Appaloosa National Championship ride was held there too over the weekend, I've seen a few pictures from that online but was hoping to see more.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Drifting said:


> Yay pictures! The Appaloosa National Championship ride was held there too over the weekend, I've seen a few pictures from that online but was hoping to see more.


I only saw the very start of the ANCER, as that was the day we left, but everyone left out of camp well. I know Cat Carter was pulled at the first hold. Jeff Hartman won (and won the ride overall), Kim Lyttle was 2nd Appy, then Lori I believe, then the husband and wife appy team (can't remember their riders names, as I didn't know them beforehand - they came from somewhere in the midwest!). The club had really nice coolers for all those who finished.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Fantastic! good for you both, you must be proud of yourselves and your horses. The pictures are nice to see as well. A really lovely pair of horses.
The farthest I have ever ridden is 85 miles, 50 the first day and 35 the second and then back home a week later, 35 the first and 50 the second.


----------

